# Dubai entry employment visa cancellation complications.



## Tes1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello guys! 
I have some questions and concerns which I need serious and detailed help with. 
I requested that my employment entry visa be cancelled (I haven't done medicals or had a visa stamped on my passport) because I decided not to work with the company anymore due to my distrust in the companies operations. The PRO insisted that my passport and stamped visa paper needs to be used for the cancellation process which it will be returned afterwards so i obliged. It's been over a week now and he assured me I will get my passport back in less than 5days I booked my flight back home in preparation but I still haven't gotten any positive response and he is saying my labour has been cancelled but my immigration hasn't I somehow suspect this company being dodgy with this process like every other thing. I'm just wondering 
if my passport is necessary in this process considering I haven't got a visa stamped on it and that. Can I report to the police, immigration or any other authority? I want to know please what is the actual process of employment entry visa cancellation? 
In addition to this I paid 5000 for my visa services as requested by the company ( I was new in dubai) and later found out I wasn't supposed to. they further requested I pay 3000 for my visa to be stamped which I refused. Can I also take action to recover my money/ report this company? I have an email from the company confirming my 5000 visa payment . This is emotionally draining in this hard times. I feel like they are playing with my intelligence. What are your suggestions please?
Thanks


----------

